# Ostereier



## Eyatrian (11. April 2009)

Hallo ich wollte eine Sammelaktion starten, bei der jeder nen link der Seite hier rein schreibt,
wo er ein NORMALES Ei gefunden hat.

ich fang mal an :   

http://videos.buffed.de/


ich hoffe, dass ich das richtig verstanden hab und die NORMALEN Eier für jeden User an der selben Stelle sind.


grüße 

Eyatrian


----------



## Plastic Pikatschu (11. April 2009)

stimmt:

http://my.buffed.de/


----------



## Dash08 (11. April 2009)

n blaues 

http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/portal/4


----------



## Eyatrian (11. April 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/forum/


und  



http://my.buffed.de/portal/irc/


----------



## Eyatrian (11. April 2009)

http://www.buffed.de/features/2388/artikel


und 


http://wowdata.buffed.de/


----------



## Neme16 (11. April 2009)

toll veratet es doch net


----------



## Rhokan (11. April 2009)

Is das überhaupt "fair" die hier zu posten?


----------



## Kabamaan (11. April 2009)

bei allen klassentreffen is ein ei drinn^^


----------



## DominikS1992 (11. April 2009)

Neme16 schrieb:


> toll veratet es doch net


Ähm... warum denn das net?
Musst das ja nich lesen, wenn dus net wissen willst. Oo


----------



## Neme16 (11. April 2009)

DominikS1992 schrieb:


> Ähm... warum denn das net?
> Musst das ja nich lesen, wenn dus net wissen willst. Oo



herzlichen Glückwunsch, das jetzt jeder Trottel 100 Eier findet , war irgendwie nicht der Sinn des Spiels. Findeste bestimmt toll wenn deine Omi dir immer vorsagt wo die Eier liegen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Saji (11. April 2009)

Neme16 schrieb:


> Findeste bestimmt toll wenn deine Omi dir immer vorsagt wo die Eier liegen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Zwischen den Beinen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (11. April 2009)

wird sicher eh bald gelöscht...hier gehts immerhin auch um Geld 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neme16 (11. April 2009)

Saji schrieb:


> Zwischen den Beinen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 da hängen die eher ;P


----------



## Ikku (11. April 2009)

außerdem falsches forum würd ich mal so behaupten...


----------



## Larmina (11. April 2009)

Habs mal reported sollen die Mods entscheiden ob das fair ist oder nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Biebre (11. April 2009)

Also ich würd mal sagen der Thread ist eben ein großes Osterei, wer sich die Mühe macht, hats verdient, wer nicht, dann eben nicht -- Just my 2 Cent 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Insert_Name_Here (11. April 2009)

Biebre! Ich bin ganz deiner Meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TvP1981 (11. April 2009)

Also der Threat ist ja nu schon etwas länger auf..

ZAM hat übrigens schon alle 100.
Leider werden scheinbar die Eier nicht ausgeblendet, wenn man sie bereits gefunden hat.
Zumindest wurde mir des öfteren nach Klick gesagt, bereits vorhanden.


----------



## Ragmo (11. April 2009)

och man leute^^
das ist ein SUCHSPIELCHEN^^
der sinn liegt darin SELBST zu finden bzw mit LEICHTEN tipps^^ (wie z.b. die "rätselhafte q sektion"^^)
aber doch bitte NICHT den gesamten link reinhaun^^ 

und denkt doch mal nach: je mehr 100 eier haben, desto kleiner ist eure chance auf das reittier ;P


----------



## IlikeCookies (11. April 2009)

giev mehr links plx 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PöseKirsche (11. April 2009)

IlikeCookies schrieb:


> giev mehr links plx
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



gebt mal eier pls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ANubiZzz (11. April 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Is das überhaupt "fair" die hier zu posten?




Gegenfrage!

Ist es fair, zb Bossguides hier , bei buffed, zu veröffentlichen?
Fair gegenüber den spieler die sich alles progress erarbeiten?

nein ist es nicht!

Aber es wird zu jedem Spiel , lösungen, lösungansätze, oder komplettlösungen geben!


und den mal btw, es gibt auch auf anderen foren schon linksammlungen drüber wo eier sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


von daher ist das so egal ob der hier auf ist oder nicht!
Von daher. shice einfach drauf.!


----------



## kingkryzon (11. April 2009)

leider kann man die eier net taggen ^^ sonst hät ich schon alle blauen roten usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


da hat buffed mitgedacht^^


----------



## Gocu (11. April 2009)

Also ich habs auch gemeldet, der Sinn des Spiel ist ja sie selber zu finden und so an der Verlosung teilzunehmen. Sowas ist dann einfach nichtmehr im Sinn des Spiels


----------



## Dagonzo (11. April 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Gegenfrage!
> 
> Ist es fair, zb Bossguides hier , bei buffed, zu veröffentlichen?
> Fair gegenüber den spieler die sich alles progress erarbeiten?
> ...


Wieso das? Gerade die, die es sich erarbeiten sind auch die, die solche Guides veröffentlichen. Oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## Totemwächter (11. April 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Also ich habs auch gemeldet, der Sinn des Spiel ist ja sie selber zu finden und so an der Verlosung teilzunehmen. Sowas ist dann einfach nichtmehr im Sinn des Spiels


Wieso macht ihr um das ganze tehma so ein stress? wollt ihr mit den "erfolgen" angeben oder so?
lasst doch einfach den leuten die vll nicht 24std am tag auf buffed surfen auch die möglichkeit mal was zu gewinnen wenn ihr suchen wollt ignoriert dieses Thema!



Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wieso das? Gerade die, die es sich erarbeiten sind auch die, die solche Guides veröffentlichen. Oder irre ich mich da?


Er meint das das hier nichts anderes ist wie ein boss guide! und da hat er recht.


----------



## Hotgoblin (11. April 2009)

Hab schon gestern 30 Eier selber gefunden.


----------



## Dietrich (12. April 2009)

Sorry, wieso soll man die Links hier nicht sammeln?!

Find das rumgeheule zum Thema "Nicht posten" ein wenig albern.

Immer wird hier gelabert, das alle eine faire Chance haben sollten, wieso nicht auch bei dem Gewinnspiel Preis bei 100 Eiern??

MfG


----------



## Ragmo (12. April 2009)

Dietrich schrieb:


> Sorry, wieso soll man die Links hier nicht sammeln?!
> 
> Find das rumgeheule zum Thema "Nicht posten" ein wenig albern.
> 
> ...


"fair" beinhaltet für mich aber auch: selbst die "leistung" zu erbringen
leichte angaben ok. aber direkt den link angeben O.o


----------



## Gocu (12. April 2009)

Totemwächter schrieb:


> Wieso macht ihr um das ganze tehma so ein stress? wollt ihr mit den "erfolgen" angeben oder so?
> lasst doch einfach den leuten die vll nicht 24std am tag auf buffed surfen auch die möglichkeit mal was zu gewinnen wenn ihr suchen wollt ignoriert dieses Thema!



Mir geht es kein bisschen um den Erfolg, sondern um die Verlosung. Um an vielen Gewinnspielen teilzunehmen muss man bei Buffed selber etwas leisten (z.B. Bam Award Verlosung oder Haustierwettbewerb). Und hier ist es genauso, man muss sich selber die Eier zusammensuchen um am Gewinnspiel teilnehmen zu dürfen und da ist das mit den Links nicht im Sinn des Gewinnspiels


----------



## Cyrus_the_Virus (12. April 2009)

glaube die, die hier rummaulen dass man es doch sein lassen soll, sind die leute die erst recht die links anklicken.


----------



## Korgor (12. April 2009)

...Ein verdammtes Blaues Ei...

Und das ist buggy, wenn ich auf mybuffed gehe und danach auf blasc werde ich aufeinmal als ausgeloggt angezeigt und kann das Ei nicht benutzen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



JAAA ich habs !

Nach 3h endlich den Trick gecheckt.


----------



## Gocu (12. April 2009)

Cyrus_the_Virus schrieb:


> glaube die, die hier rummaulen dass man es doch sein lassen soll, sind die leute die erst recht die links anklicken.



Also ich hab bis jetzt auf keinen einzigen Link geklickt


----------



## Königmarcus (12. April 2009)

Also mal ganz ehrlich. Wer unbedingt die Links hierposten will, soll sie ruhig posten. Es ist genau, wie oben schon angesprochen, wie mit den Guides für Bosse oder ähnlichem. 
Die die es gerne für die anderen vereinfachen möchten, sollen sich keinen Zwang antun. Ebenso zwingt dich auch niemand irgendwelche Guides durchzulesen, nur um die Bosse schneller zu legen und an die Epics zu kommen.
Bei dem Gewinnspiel sind nunmal die Gewinne die Epics, da aber nunmal fast jeder normale MMO-Gamer die Guides liest, kann man auch davon ausgehen, dass jeder der hier sagt das er nie die Links anschauen wird es doch tut, da die "Verlockung" einfach zu groß sein wird.
Man kann also diese zwei Dinge (Guides | Ostergewinnspiel) sehr gut vergleichen, da der Inhalt sogut wie gleich ist.


Edit: 250 Beiträge, wuusaaaa 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (12. April 2009)

ich denke hier geht es beim Gewinnspiel nicht um "fair oder nicht fair". Das Gewinnspiel ist für buffed.de bares Geld.
Durch die Suche werden sehr viele Seiten aufgerufen, die alle über Werbebanner ein potentieller Geldeingang bedeuten.


----------



## neo1986 (12. April 2009)

Ich finde irgentwie keine >.<


----------



## Murgul5 (12. April 2009)

Ich kopiere euch mal die Liste von Sakeros, alle Angaben wurden von Ihm gefunden, bedankt euch nicht bei mir!

Rote Eier:

Klassentreffen Krieger http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/portal/1
Klassentreffen Priester http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/portal/5
Klassentreffen Hexenmeister http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/portal/9
Buffed-Show 133 http://videos.buffed.de/view/video/210
Buffed-Show 129 http://videos.buffed.de/view/video/203
Buffed-Cast 134 http://www.buffed.de/features/442/buffedcast-mp3?folge=134
Musik Jan Hegenberg http://www.buffed.de/features/4502/jan-heg...htenlaerm-indie
Musik Subway to Sally http://www.buffed.de/features/3715/subway-...oppt-den-daemon
Musik Queen+Paul Rodgers http://www.buffed.de/features/3679/queen-p...he-cosmos-rocks
Musik Arch Enemy http://www.buffed.de/features/3615/arch-en...oomsday-machine
Naxxramas Gothik http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=16060
Naxxramas Heigan http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=15936
Naxxramas Saphiron http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=15989
Erfolgs-Quiz http://www.buffed.de/page/2395?quiz=2009-03-16
Strand der Uralten-Quiz http://www.buffed.de/page/2395?quiz=2009-03-09
Aschenbringer-Quiz http://www.buffed.de/page/2395?quiz=2009-02-23
Liebesfest-Quiz http://www.buffed.de/page/2395?quiz=2009-02-13
Tausendwinter-Quiz http://www.buffed.de/page/2395?quiz=2009-02-09
Mondfest-Quiz http://www.buffed.de/page/2395?quiz=2009-02-02
Inquisitions-Quiz http://www.buffed.de/page/2395?quiz=2009-01-26
Das große Krabbel-Quiz http://www.buffed.de/page/2395?quiz=2009-01-20
Naxxramas-Quiz http://www.buffed.de/features/2395/buffed-...quiz=2008-12-08
Diablo-Quiz http://www.buffed.de/features/2395/buffed-quiz?quiz=diablo


Grüne Eier:

WoW Datenbank http://wowdata.buffed.de/
Klassentreffen Paladin http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/portal/2
Klassentreffen Todesritter http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/portal/6
Klassentreffen Druide http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/portal/11
Comic Nr.52 http://www.buffed.de/features/1270/shakes-...roes?episode=52
Comic Nr.51 http://www.buffed.de/features/1270/shakes-...roes?episode=51
Comic Nr.50 http://www.buffed.de/features/1270/shakes-...roes?episode=50
Comic Nr.49 http://www.buffed.de/features/1270/shakes-...roes?episode=49
Comic Nr.48 http://www.buffed.de/features/1270/shakes-...roes?episode=48
Comic Nr.47 http://www.buffed.de/features/1270/shakes-...roes?episode=47
Comic Nr.46 http://www.buffed.de/features/1270/shakes-...roes?episode=46
Comic Nr.45 http://www.buffed.de/features/1270/shakes-...roes?episode=45
Comic Nr.44 http://www.buffed.de/features/1270/shakes-...roes?episode=44
Buffed-Show 132 http://videos.buffed.de/view/video/209
Buffed-Show 128 http://videos.buffed.de/view/video/200
Buffed-Show 125 http://videos.buffed.de/view/video/194
Buffed-Cast 133 http://www.buffed.de/features/442/buffedcast-mp3?folge=133
Buffed-Cast 129 http://www.buffed.de/features/442/buffedcast-mp3?folge=129
Musik The Prodigy http://www.buffed.de/features/4360/the-pro...ie-elektro-punk
Musik Danny Elfman http://www.buffed.de/features/3540/danny-e...the-golden-army
Naxxramas Razuvious http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=16061
Naxxramas Loatheb http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=16011


Gelbe Eier:

Klassentreffen Jäger http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/portal/3
Klassentreffen Schamane http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/portal/7
IRC-Chat http://my.buffed.de/portal/irc/
RoM Datenbank http://romdata.buffed.de/
HdRO Kartereeland http://hdro.buffed.de/db/1036/karten
Buffed-Videos http://videos.buffed.de/
Buffed-Show 131 http://videos.buffed.de/view/video/207
Buffed-Show 127 http://videos.buffed.de/view/video/199
Buffed-Show 124 http://videos.buffed.de/view/video/192
Buffed-Cast 132 http://www.buffed.de/features/442/buffedcast-mp3?folge=132
Buffed-Cast 128 http://www.buffed.de/features/442/buffedcast-mp3?folge=128
Musik Red Hot Chili Peppers http://www.buffed.de/features/3964/red-hot...tadium-arcadium
Musik Guns N'Roses http://www.buffed.de/features/3893/guns-n-...inese-democracy
Naxxramas Gluth http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=15932
Naxxramas Thaddius http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=15928
Naxxramas Faerlina http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=15953
Naxxramas Maexxna http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=15952
Naxxramas Kel'Thuzad http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=15990
HdZ4 Fleischhaken http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=26529


Blaue Eier:

WoW-Testserver Datenbank http://wowptr.buffed.de/
WoW-Klassentreffen http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/portal
Klassentreffen Schurke http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/portal/4
Klassentreffen Magier http://wowdata.buffed.de/class/portal/8
Gruppen auf buffed.de http://my.buffed.de/groups
BLASC2-Download http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/403/client-download
Buffed-PC http://www.buffed.de/page/4252
Warhammer Datenbank http://wardata.buffed.de/
Buffed-Show 130 http://videos.buffed.de/view/video/205
Buffed-Show 126 http://videos.buffed.de/view/video/196
Buffed-Cast 131 http://www.buffed.de/features/442/buffedcast-mp3?folge=131
Buffed-Cast 130 http://www.buffed.de/features/442/buffedcast-mp3?folge=130
Buffed Musiktipp http://www.buffed.de/features/2831/alle-mu...auf-einen-blick
Musik Slipknot http://www.buffed.de/features/3499/slipknot-all-hope-is-gone
Musik Hans Zimmer http://www.buffed.de/features/3287/soundtr...the-dark-knight
Naxxramas Flickwerk http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=16028
Naxxramas Grobbulus http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=15931
Naxxramas Noth http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=15954
Naxxramas Anub'Rekhan http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=15956
HdZ4 Salramm http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=26530
HdZ4 Epoch http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=26532
HdZ4 Mal'Ganis http://wowdata.buffed.de/?n=26533




Das sind fast alle! Die fehlenden sind 1 Gelbes Ei und alle Eier im Forum!

Im Forum sind bei fast allen "Allgemeins" also WoW Allgemein, WAR Allgemein etc. welche drinn! Schaut im Forum einfach ma nach.

Wie gesagt, dankt Sakeros!


----------



## Shurkien (12. April 2009)

Gesammelt: 25 / 25 (100%)
	Gesammelt: 23 / 25 (92%)
	Gesammelt: 25 / 25 (100%)
	Gesammelt: 24 / 25 (96%)
= 	97 / 100 (97%)


Need Help =/


----------



## Bloodyfury (12. April 2009)

mal so ne frage nebenbei wo kann ich die titel einstellen finde das net :-/


----------



## paddey (12. April 2009)

Gefundene Eier
rot	Gesammelt: 24 / 25 (96%)
grün	Gesammelt: 22 / 25 (88%)
gelb	Gesammelt: 23 / 25 (92%)
blau	Gesammelt: 23 / 25 (92%)
= 	92 / 100 (92%)

brauch auch hilfe  ;(


----------



## Jurok (12. April 2009)

Unter deinem Ergebniss der Ostereier findest du: Erreichte Titel kannst du in deinen mybuffed-Einstellungen aktivieren.  

Dort auf den Link und dann unter "my buffed titles" drunter einfach aussuchen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bobbysir (12. April 2009)

Gocu schrieb:


> Also ich habs auch gemeldet, der Sinn des Spiel ist ja sie selber zu finden und so an der Verlosung teilzunehmen. Sowas ist dann einfach nichtmehr im Sinn des Spiels




ohh, da ist aber einer am weinen


----------



## ithnur (12. April 2009)

Rot:                    24/25
Grün:                  24/25
Gelb:                   23/25
Blau:                   24/25

95/100

Auch ich brauche Hilfe ;D


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (12. April 2009)

Muh, brauch nurnoch eins ... -.- *such*

EDIT: BÄM, gefunden: http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=97


----------



## Darequi (12. April 2009)

Mir fehlt anscheinend 1 gelbes Ei ... grml ... warscheinlich das ausm IRC oder vom Breeland Karte .. irgendwie find ich den Trick da nich, und ich weiss nich mehr , welches ich da schon hab ..


----------



## Allysekos (12. April 2009)

Manche haben keine Eier darum suchen die welche und brauchen Hilfe.

Im Datenbank kannst was finden


----------



## Ren3gaid (12. April 2009)

Rot	Gesammelt: 23 / 25 (92%)
Grün	Gesammelt: 22 / 25 (88%)
gelb	Gesammelt: 22 / 25 (88%)
blau	Gesammelt: 20 / 25 (80%)
= 	87 / 100 (87%)


=// help^^


----------



## Falathrim (12. April 2009)

99/100 xDD

@Ren3gaid:
Schau ma im PC-Technik, da hatte ich vorhin eins.


----------



## rEdiC (12. April 2009)

Endlich 100. :]


----------



## Muggu (12. April 2009)

mir fehlen noch ein gelbes ein rotes und ein grünes -.-


----------



## Falathrim (12. April 2009)

Immer noch 99/100. Ein Gelbes fehlt mir noch, keine mehr in den Foren gefunden...und aus der Liste oben hab ich alle... -.-


----------



## NeoWalker (12. April 2009)

ahh mir fehlen noch 2 Gelbe >.<


----------



## ANubiZzz (12. April 2009)

*update*


Gelbe Eier:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=10
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=94
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=202


Blaue Eier:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=5
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=140
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=90


Rote Eier:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=208
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=165


Grüne Eier:

http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=8
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=97
http://www.buffed.de/forum/index.php?showforum=111


Liste by Sakeros


----------



## ithnur (12. April 2009)

Kann nur den Tipp geben, der schon genannt wurde. Nachdem ihr die Liste abgearbeitet habt: Schaut im Forum!

In jedem Haupt-Abschnitt gibt es ein Ei. Und nicht DAoC etc. vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ekmir (12. April 2009)

mal blöde gefragt: ich werde demnächst ein "ei" verlieren(durch eine OP), wie soll ich deine aktion gut finden?? ok, mag zwar ganz lustig sein aber ich kann nicht drüber lachen, noch nichtmal schmunzeln! ich weiß auch, das der größte teil der leute, mich jetzt flamen/verarschen werden aber das ist mir echt egal!!

mfg

(/flame go)!! ;(


----------



## Muggu (12. April 2009)

noch:
1grün
1gelb


----------



## ANubiZzz (12. April 2009)

Ekmir schrieb:


> mal blöde gefragt: ich werde demnächst ein "ei" verlieren(durch eine OP), wie soll ich deine aktion gut finden?? ok, mag zwar ganz lustig sein aber ich kann nicht drüber lachen, noch nichtmal schmunzeln! ich weiß auch, das der größte teil der leute, mich jetzt flamen/verarschen werden aber das ist mir echt egal!!
> 
> mfg
> 
> (/flame go)!! ;(



Wenn es so ist, mag das nicht einfach für dich sein, mein beleid, aber soll deswegen ostern abgesagt werden?


----------



## NeoWalker (12. April 2009)

Wuhu ich hab alle xD  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crackmack (12. April 2009)

¨noch 1 rot -.-


----------



## Muggu (12. April 2009)

da hat wohl beim ersten durchgehen was nicht geladen^^ hab se jetzt auch alle


----------



## mastergamer (12. April 2009)

Ja! Hab sie nun auch alle!


----------



## FakeEpix (12. April 2009)

Mir fehlt nur noch 1 Gelbes


----------



## Crackmack (12. April 2009)

Puh hab nu auch alle drecks saphiron 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FakeEpix (12. April 2009)

Kann mir jemand alle Gelben Links posten außer die die schon bekannt sind?


----------



## Ekmir (12. April 2009)

ANubiZzz schrieb:


> Wenn es so ist, mag das nicht einfach für dich sein, mein beleid, aber soll deswegen ostern abgesagt werden?



nöö, auf keinen fall! habe mich evtl etwas unglücklich ausgedrückt!!! sorry

mfg


----------



## Jokkerino (12. April 2009)

damned noch 2 eier...


----------



## FakeEpix (12. April 2009)

ok habe jetz auch alle


----------



## Wizzbeast (12. April 2009)

Puh habe jetzt endlich alle gefunden.

Vielen Dank an alle die hier links gepostet haben.

Und mein Beileid an alle die mit dem linkveröffentlichen ein Problem haben.


P.S: Wer das Ei bei der HdR Karte und dem IRC Chat nicht bekommt sollte mal was anderes als den IE nutzen, Firefox z.B....


----------



## Pentu (12. April 2009)

noch 1 blaues :-(


----------



## ScreamSchrei (12. April 2009)

Auch wenn viele dumm rum flamen in dem Thread. Ich bedanke mich herzlich bei allen die so viel Zeit aufbringen konnten für die Suche der Eier und auch dafür das ihr die Links bereitgestellt habt. Habe dank euch auch meine 100 zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Viconya (12. April 2009)

Hat denn schon jemand nen Premium-Ei gefunden?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yenk (12. April 2009)

Help, 2 Fragen:

1. Ich finde nicht die Titel-Aktivierung. Weiß einer wo?

2. Kriegt man den Bärn mit 100 Eiern auf 100%? (hab alle 100 Eier Juhu)


----------



## Bluescreen07 (12. April 2009)

Yenk schrieb:


> 1. Ich finde nicht die Titel-Aktivierung. Weiß einer wo?
> 
> 2. Kriegt man den Bärn mit 100 Eiern auf 100%? (hab alle 100 Eier Juhu)


1. Mybuffed-profil Einstellungen

2. Es gibt nur einen Bären der wird unter allen verlost die 100 Eier gefunden haben


----------



## Raveless (12. April 2009)

Gesammelt: 25 / 25 (100%)
	Gesammelt: 25 / 25 (100%)
	Gesammelt: 24 / 25 (96%)
	Gesammelt: 25 / 25 (100%)
= 	99 / 100 (99%)

Ein gelbes noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yenk (12. April 2009)

ich wei0 jetz nich ob ich blöd bin aber ich find die aktivierung nicht .......
ich bin auf "_mybuffed_ Einstellungen" und dann kommen da so tausende felder, indie man häckchen machen kann^^

aber was mit titel ect find ich net ...


----------



## Bluescreen07 (12. April 2009)

Yenk schrieb:


> ich wei0 jetz nich ob ich blöd bin aber ich find die aktivierung nicht .......
> ich bin auf "_mybuffed_ Einstellungen" und dann kommen da so tausende felder, indie man häckchen machen kann^^


zu dem blöd sag ich mal nix!

einfach runterscrollen zu *my buffed titles* (das ist ein dropdown menü) und Titel auswählen


----------



## Ren3gaid (12. April 2009)

jez fehlen mir nour noch 2 blau xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kronas (12. April 2009)

hehe 99, das gelbe fehlt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Raveless (12. April 2009)

Kronas schrieb:


> hehe 99, das gelbe fehlt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Dito  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Megamage (12. April 2009)

Weiss jemand wer "Held des Osterfestes" ist?


----------



## EyeofSauron (12. April 2009)

mir fehln noch 2 rote 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/edit
alle 100 yey


----------



## Terrorsatan (12. April 2009)

ICH HAB ERST 4

NA UND?

man man man


----------



## Rhokan (12. April 2009)

99/100
1 Rotes fehlt : O

e: ha 100/100 : P


----------



## Ragmo (12. April 2009)

also zu sagen "hey danke allen die hier links posten und buh an alle die sagen ne last mal... soll doch fair bleiben"... ja fair bleiben soll es...
und deshalb ist es gegenüber denen die es ohne "hier hast link" gefunden haben unfair.
beispiel: mathewettbewerb: alle können teilnehmen (jeder gleiche chance=fair).
                                         nur die besten kommen weiter (z.b. hier finde X eier)
                                         unter den besten wird DER Bbeste herausgefunden (auslosung des gewinners in dem gebiet "finde X eier)
... wie fair ist das jetzt, wenn hier welche schmulen, bzw die lösungen vorsagen? dadurch geht der "wettbewerb" und die fairniss verloren


----------



## Jurok (12. April 2009)

Ragmo schrieb:


> also zu sagen "hey danke allen die hier links posten und buh an alle die sagen ne last mal... soll doch fair bleiben"... ja fair bleiben soll es...
> und deshalb ist es gegenüber denen die es ohne "hier hast link" gefunden haben unfair.
> beispiel: mathewettbewerb: alle können teilnehmen (jeder gleiche chance=fair).
> nur die besten kommen weiter (z.b. hier finde X eier)
> ...



Was ist im Leben schon alles fair?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (12. April 2009)

Naja, wer ist denn der Held des Osterfestes, und hat schon wer ein Premi-Ei gefunden?


----------



## Selor Kiith (12. April 2009)

Ragmo schrieb:


> also zu sagen "hey danke allen die hier links posten und buh an alle die sagen ne last mal... soll doch fair bleiben"... ja fair bleiben soll es...
> und deshalb ist es gegenüber denen die es ohne "hier hast link" gefunden haben unfair.
> beispiel: mathewettbewerb: alle können teilnehmen (jeder gleiche chance=fair).
> nur die besten kommen weiter (z.b. hier finde X eier)
> ...



Das bringt nichts... Schummeln ist In, Schummeln ist Cool... ist schon schimm genug in der Schule wenn 80% der Leute nur durch Betrügereien einen Test oder eine Arbeit bestehen...


----------



## Vampless (12. April 2009)

Super ! , Habe jetz alle Eier zusammen ich danke Buffed für diese Unterhaltsame aber auch Verzweifelnde (xD) Eierjagd
Es hat mir richtig viel Spaß gemacht und ich danke allen die mich unterstützt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kingkryzon (13. April 2009)

wenn jeder schummelt ist es wieder fair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Panaku (13. April 2009)

vielen dank für die links, aber weiß jemand vllt wo das premium ei is?


----------



## Bodog (13. April 2009)

Hallo,

Wann endet heute das Osterfest bzw. wann wird bekannt gegeben wer den Bären gewonnen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?

Mfg Bodog


----------



## Lilliwinzig (13. April 2009)

Kann mir jemand helfen bitte? Mir fehlen noch zwei Eier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesammelt: 25 / 25 (100%) 
Gesammelt: 25 / 25 (100%) 
Gesammelt: 25 / 25 (96%) 
Gesammelt: 24 / 25 (96%) 
= 98 / 100 (98%)



edit: Ok, eins noch. Ein gelbe Ei wird im IE nicht angezeigt -.-


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

muss so schwer sein alle links anzuklicken die auf seit 2-5 sind -.-^^

hat mich an die 10min gekostet und ich hab alle .. nunja
im grunde genommen ganz tolle idee aber das sowas kommt war schon lange klar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



najo das einzige gz geht eigentlich an den ersten der alle 100 hat den der konnte nicht bescheissen.
ob es richtig oder falsch ist nunja .. wenn du bei einer prüfung alles verwenden darfst nimmst du auch nicht nur dein bleistifft mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Laz0rgun (13. April 2009)

Also, Held des Osterfestes ist Zam 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und er hat auch schon ein Premi-Ei gefunden ^^


----------



## Tabuno (13. April 2009)

Laz0rgun schrieb:


> Also, Held des Osterfestes ist Zam
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Diese nette Person, die hier auch schon gepostet hat, ist Held des Osterfestes.


----------



## Minastirit (13. April 2009)

zam hat doch beschissen ! *g*
ha wusste das es nid zam ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 admins dürfen nid mitmachen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 er würd ja eh nix geschenkt bekommen glaubs


----------



## Falathrim (13. April 2009)

Hmm, bin mit IE, FF und Opera alle Links durch, aber es fehlt immer noch ein Gelbes...ich gebs auf xD


----------



## Darequi (14. April 2009)

jo, mit hat auch das eine gelbe gefehlt... die ganze zeit geschaut ...
und heut schau ich, welches mir gefehlt hat.. und was iss?? auf der seite war ich schon tausnde Male drauf. Buffed hat es zu keinem Zeitpunkt angezeigt ... wtf. !


----------

